# club fitting



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How many of you get your clubs fitted to you?
I didn't think it would improve my ability, but it did for me. I'm hitting more accurate shots cleaner strikes on the ball with less effort. the only fly in the ointment is me when I think too much or not enough and fail to take a proper stance or the basics.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Bob,
I'm a firm believer that club fitting helps your game. When I did my clubs it helped me. It may be psychological to some degree, but tailoring your clubs to your swing has to help with the physics too. It helps give you the best chance possible to hit the club face at the optimal point.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Never have. Never cared enough about it to spend the money on it. Unlike most players, I'm satisfied with my game.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I first got fitted about 12yrs ago - works for me.

But I guess the best way to describe the difference would be to imagine what would happen to your golf if you had clubs that are the extreme ends of the fitting scale, e.g. if you have a really strong, fast swing and were given soft, ladies shafts. And if you had big hands but had a single wrap under the grips. And then you're 6'6" tall but had a couple of inches off the shafts.

Then you add in the odd swing fault, maybe you're fighting a bit of a hook or slice. Changing the number of wraps can change how quickly you get your hands through the ball. If you hit the ball too low, you could go for perimeter weighted irons that give you a bit more height, or even a high kickpoint shaft to help get the ball up.

Pretty much everyone can play with off the shelf clubs but if you want to shave a few shots off your score, get more enjoyment and save money by not losing as many balls...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> I first got fitted about 12yrs ago - works for me.
> 
> But I guess the best way to describe the difference would be to imagine what would happen to your golf if you had clubs that are the extreme ends of the fitting scale, e.g. if you have a really strong, fast swing and were given soft, ladies shafts. And if you had big hands but had a single wrap under the grips. And then you're 6'6" tall but had a couple of inches off the shafts.
> 
> ...



I'm seeing cleaner strikes on the ball , I'm not over swinging to get the same results in fact I've had to club down. so there is a difference. the rest of the game lies between my ears.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I'm seeing cleaner strikes on the ball , I'm not over swinging to get the same results in fact I've had to club down. so there is a difference. the rest of the game lies between my ears.


Not sure that an extra wrap around your head will work Bob...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Never have. Never cared enough about it to spend the money on it. Unlike most players, I'm satisfied with my game.


Club fitting as a common routine needed to compete with other manufacturers has forced almost all of them not to charge extra for custom orders. When I ordered my Ping irons, even though they were a generation older than the current model, (G20 versus G25), they cost exactly the same as the sales price on the sets in the stores.

Rick - When it's time to get new clubs, maybe your time has come. It shouldn't cost you extra anymore.

As for fitting, I feel it's definitely worth doing, within limits. I wrote plenty about my experience with the Ping G20s and how my size versus my age makes me fall outside the window of opportunity.

In short, my height suggests clubs that should be 2" extra long. My age keeps me from being able to swing them effectively due to the much higher swingweight. 

Since that experience, I haven't gone out to seek the happy medium and I'm currently using regular length clubs, but I've messed with some longer clubs up to an inch oversize with little or no problem and that has me thinking again.

What I don't know about and my own experiments only worked about 1/2 way to the extent I hoped they would, is back weighting. 

You might have seen ads for grips with weights in the butt. Jack Nicklaus even endorses them. The idea of counter balanced clubs that keeps the swingweight down on longer clubs is still interesting to me.

Some of the custom clubs I see from places like Golfsmith allow weights in the head to be replaced with lighter weights affecting the swingweight downward to suit longer length clubs. That might be the most reasonable solution for the future. It's a whole lot cheaper than counterbalanced grips.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Cajun said:


> Hey Bob,
> I'm a firm believer that club fitting helps your game. When I did my clubs it helped me. It may be psychological to some degree, but tailoring your clubs to your swing has to help with the physics too. It helps give you the best chance possible to hit the club face at the optimal point.


Oh well! Maybe I should also try this club fitting, maybe this will help me improved my game. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it's pretty safe to say, unless you are especially tall, but with old age thrown into the equation, club fitting can help you. Having seen the guy who fitted me since then, he talked to PING and they admitted the extra swingweight they are forced into by an extra long club is the only limitation they have. I wouldn't imagine it's any different for other club manufacturers.

I am considering a 1/2" increase in length to my irons though. I was talking to the Assistant Pro the other day and in looking at my grip, he asked it why I held the club so far out on the end, the butt of the club being embedded in the heel of my hand. 

I seem to have evolved into this and need to get the heel of my hand on the club. He said it's a stabilization issue, so an extra 1/2" would let me do that without bending over a little further when I grip the club properly.


----------



## PatM (Jan 29, 2018)

I am considering a club fitting. I'm a newish player and own a set of used Titleist AP1 irons. Does anyone have experience using Dick's Sporting Goods club fitting/tuning services?


----------

